# Me ha tocado (tocarle a uno hacer algo / tocar)



## bboop8

hola,
que significa en francés "ya no me a tocado verla conectada  
"?

Gracias


----------



## Domtom

bboop8 said:


> ¿Cómo sería en francés "ya no me ha tocado verla conectada"?


 
Creo que "Je n'ai pas eu la chance de..."


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Oui, la proposition de Domtom est très bien.

Tu peux dire aussi: Je n'ai plus réussi à... / Après, plus moyen de...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## moi_mamimi

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour! 

Je me demande quelel serait l'expresion corecte en franças pour dire "me ha tocado quedarme hasta las 3 en el trabajo" ou "me ha tocado ser el príncipe en la obra de teatro" comme idée de contrainte.

Merci et à très bientôt


----------



## Pohana

moi_mamimi said:


> ... Je me demande quelel quelle serait l'expre*s*sion cor*r*ecte en frança*i*s pour dire "me ha tocado quedarme hasta las 3 en el trabajo" ou "me ha tocado ser el príncipe en la obra de teatro" ...


_J'ai dû travailler jusqu'à NN hrs_.
_Il m'a fallu_ ....


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour moi_mamimi,
avant tout, il faut faire attention à ce genre d'expressions, puisque parfois une expression peut avoir différentes interprétations selon le contexte et cela fait que, souvent, quand on fait la traduction, on doit employer une expression différente dans la langue d'arrivée. Dans ce cas, dans la première phrase, "me ha tocado" semble exprimer que, à cause de certaines cinconstances probablement inattendues, il a fallu que tu restes au bureau plus longtemps que d'habitude. Dans la deuxième phrase, on parle de l'assignation d'un rôle concret sans que la personne désignée ait pu donner son avis à propos de cela. On voit clairement que le sense de "me ha tocado" n'est pas le même, et il est fort probable que la traduction soit différente dans chaque cas. En fait, je proposerait (par exemple), pour la première: "aujourd'hui, il m'est arrivé de devoir rester au bureau jusqu'à trois heures du matin"; et pour la seconde: "on m'a assigné le rôle du prince..." ou "c'est à moi qu'est revenu le rôle du prince". Il y en a sans doute beaucoup d'autres (comme celles proposées par Pohana). Il serait intéressant de recevoir les apports des francophones, qui nous donneront des exemples "plus français".


----------



## papagayo

Mi amiga colombiana dice: "ahora me toca limpiar los platos" = j'ai à faire la vaisselle maintenant. 
Non pas "c'est à mon tour" ou "j'ai la chance" , "je n'ai pas eu l'occasion"............
Cordiamente


----------



## Nanon

* _J'ai la chance_, sûrement pas, surtout quand il s'agit de faire la vaisselle . _Il faut que je fasse la vaisselle maintenant_ sonne quand même plus naturel, non ? Le contexte change tout, comme l'a dit chlapec ci-dessus...

En plus des suggestions précédentes,_ Il a fallu que je joue le rôle du prince _peut aussi convenir (plutôt à cause de circonstances adverses que du fait de l'attribution du rôle sans avoir été consulté : _parce que celui qui devait le jouer s'est cassé la jambe_ ou quelque chose comme ça). Pour insister sur l'attribution "un peu arbitraire" du rôle par quelqu'un d'autre : _On m'a donné / attribué le rôle du prince._


----------



## papagayo

Oui, Nanon, comme dans "me ha tocado el gordo"! (échoir). Les exemples donnés sont à titre indicatif. Cordialement.


----------



## Miquina

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Querría saber si podríais ayudarme con la traducción de "tocarle algo a alguien algo" en este contexto:

_Lo ideal sería atrapar, entonces, a un ángel de los que alguna vez fueron femeninos, pues besar los senos y succionar los pezones de un ángel no es una experiencia que deba despreciarse si se tiene la oportunidad, pero si te toca uno masculino, tampoco tendrías por qué hacerle el feo._

Ésta es mi propuesta que creo pierde bastantes matices:

_L’idéal, alors, serait d’attraper un ange de ceux qu’un jour ont été de sexe feminin, car embrasser les seins et lécher les tétons d’un ange n’est pas une expérience qu’on doit refuser si on a l’opportunité. Mais si on en rencontre un de sexe masculin, il n’y pas de raison de lui faire un affront

_¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Este texto me parece lo bastante ligero y coloquial como para permitirse la expresión "tomber sur" (lo que la casualidad te echa en suerte)


> *3.* *Tomber sur**a)* [Le compl. désigne une pers.] Atteindre quelqu'un par hasard (en bonne comme en mauvaise part). _Et sur qui, je vous prie, doit tomber le choix? Il est, dit-on, arrêté d'avance; Mirabeau l'aîné doit remplacer Necker_ (Marat, _Pamphlets_, Infernal projet des ennemis de la Révol., 1790, p. 198)._Imagine  (...) tout cet argent qui est là devant toi, et que t'as vraiment pas  envie de perdre, tout ce que tu ferais pour que la bonne carte  t'arrive... Et tu attends, et tu sais que tu risques de tout paumer,  alors tu pries pour que la chance tombe sur toi_ (C. Breillat, _Police_, 1985, p. 142).


CNRTL
Diría: "mais si celui sur lequel tu tombes est de sexe..." por ejemplo.

Pero espera otras ideas.


----------



## Miquina

Así queda mucho mejor reflejada la idea de casualidad

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Yendred

"Una mujer rebelde frente a la historia *que le ha tocado vivir.*"

No sé como traducir al francés "_que le ha tocado vivir_". 
Mi prueba:
"Une femme rebelle face à l'histoire qu'elle a eu à vivre." 
¿Tengo razón?

¡Gracias por su ayude!


----------



## Paquita

qui lui a été donné de vivre 

????


----------



## Yendred

¡Muchas gracias Paquit&!


----------



## CharlotteThozet90

Sobre esta expresión < es lo que me ha tocado vivir>, ¿hay más sugerencias?

Por ejemplo, en relación a un problema de salud que condiciona tu vida cotidiana. 

Yo diría quizá, <c'est mon fardeau> Pero eso es una adaptación, no una traducción.

Si alguien puede darme opciones. 

Gracias


----------



## Azarosa

CharlotteThozet90 said:


> Sobre esta expresión < es lo que me ha tocado vivir>, ¿hay más sugerencias?
> 
> Por ejemplo, en relación a un problema de salud que condiciona tu vida cotidiana.
> 
> Yo diría quizá, <c'est mon fardeau> Pero eso es una adaptación, no una traducción.
> 
> Si alguien puede darme opciones.
> 
> Gracias


En  mis pagos diríamos (también):_ Es lo que tuve que vivir / lo que debí vivir _(o_ he tenido que..._ o _he debido...; _o directamente en presente:_ es lo que debo padecer / soportar)_; no atendiendo a una obligación, claro, sino a una carga.


----------



## CharlotteThozet90

Exacto, una carga. 
Es una expresión difícil, porque simplemente tocar en el sentido de asignar, ya cuesta de traducir (lotería, premio...).
Imagino que simplemente no se usa esta expresión.


----------



## Paquita

CharlotteThozet90 said:


> Exacto, una carga.
> Es una expresión difícil, porque simplemente tocar en el sentido de asignar, ya cuesta de traducir (lotería, premio...).
> Imagino que simplemente no se usa esta expresión.


Lo de la lotería me sugiere la expresión: c'est mon lot.
(No soy capaz de copiarte enlace hacia el cnrtl . Si puedes consultarlo ve a la letra D tendrás ejemplos)


----------



## Nanon

Si lo quieres expresar de una manera menos dramática, también podrías decir algo como _c'est ça, ma vie._


----------



## Terio

CharlotteThozet90 said:


> Sobre esta expresión < es lo que me ha tocado vivir>, ¿hay más sugerencias?
> 
> Por ejemplo, en relación a un problema de salud que condiciona tu vida cotidiana.


Tal vez : *Voilà ce qui m'est tombé dessus*.


----------

